# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > New to Ubuntu > [ubuntu] How Do I update Ubuntu through Terminal?

## Yoruichi

What's the command, as of right now I don't have a GUI, anyone know?

----------


## Ub1476

```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get upgrade
sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
```

----------


## edarroyo

For some reason, my Ubuntu 7.10 distro won't update through Update Manager NOR the terminal. The Update Manager always freezes.

----------


## IceDruids_

I'm having that exact same problem...

----------


## chlorinekid

it's possible that it has something to do with the volume of people all trying to update their systems to the new version. perhaps try again in a few hours time when the load should have eased.

----------


## azsgolf

I know right now the servers are busy with the new version out. Even updates are slow and look like they are frozen, give it a couple days.

----------


## ssam

http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
has detailed upgrade instructions for graphical users and commandline users

----------


## vanadium101

i'm having the same problem here as edarroyo. i don't think the problem is busy servers, because i'm not using the main server.

----------


## edarroyo

I guess I'll just wait it out then.

----------


## z0mbie

Your repositories probably say gutsy.

Here's a nice tutorial on howto upgrade from commandline:

http://blog.nixternal.com/2007.11.19...rade-complete/

----------


## vanadium101

Ok I've got it working by just trying every few minutes in the update manager

----------


## Gotlieb

Worked fine with me... THANKSSS!

----------


## uRock

This is a very old thread. I am glad it was helpful. :Capital Razz: 

Thread closed

----------

